# Best movable sight for 3D???



## stickslinger09 (Jun 15, 2012)

Ok folks just curious what everyone thinks is the best movable sight out there for 3D ?????


----------



## ScarletArrows (Jun 15, 2012)

I've had my hands on all of them...from Spot-Hogg to Sure-loc and Axcel's. I would have to say the Axcel is probably the most solid, but it weighs a bit, Sure-Loc builds a great sight as well, and so does Shibuya...if you don't mind metric allen wrenches for everything on the sight...but its extremely light weight. Not a fan of the Spot-Hogg, just too big for my liking.  CBE's are great set up if you don't mind the boxy look.


----------



## KillZone (Jun 15, 2012)

Sure-loc !!!!!!


----------



## watermedic (Jun 15, 2012)

CBE is my choice since Copper John discontinued the ANTS.


----------



## j.reagan (Jun 15, 2012)

Can't beat Pre-Scott CBE's.


----------



## dshort (Jun 15, 2012)

CBE is great.Im shooting the tek target.


----------



## mr10ss (Jun 15, 2012)

CBE been working good for me. I haven't used alot of them. Just the Sword and the CBE. CBE hands down of the 2.


----------



## MathewsArcher (Jun 15, 2012)

I have used Sure loc, Axcel, and CBE and I havn't had any sight better than my Axcel. I don't like CBE's sight rod system. The scopes wiggle back and forth just a little bit. You just can't beat Axcel.


----------



## oldgeez (Jun 15, 2012)

sword, built like a tank


----------



## Haven McCowan (Jun 15, 2012)

CBE is no doubt the best sight for 3D. Axcels windage blocks fall apart way to easy.


----------



## solocam678 (Jun 15, 2012)

I don't even know the name of mine its so old. I got it dressed up with a viper scope...works good.


----------



## The Arrow Guru (Jun 15, 2012)

CBE makes a solid "built like a tank" sight. The new Axcel sights have a new windage block that fixes the problem they had with the 1st ones. However the Axcel sights with the etched scale along with Archers Advantage software is unbeatable. Instead of making sight tapes you can make sight scales. Much more precise and accurate than a sight tape. Once you learn how they work you will never go back.


----------



## Dyrewulf (Jun 15, 2012)

I've shot Toxonics (I have a Naildriver for sale right now), CBE, the old Check-It (Us old timers remember those), and Sure-Loc. 

I had one of the first CBE's back in the late 1990's, loved it to death.  Got in an argument with the manufacturer at his table at the 1997 IBO World Championships and until recently hadn't touched them since. 

I have a CBE on my Bowtech Insanity now, and I really, really like it.  Very light weight and put together well.


----------



## solocam678 (Jun 15, 2012)

Dyrewulf said:


> I've shot Toxonics (I have a Naildriver for sale right now), CBE, the old Check-It (Us old timers remember those), and Sure-Loc.
> 
> I had one of the first CBE's back in the late 1990's, loved it to death.  Got in an argument with the manufacturer at his table at the 1997 IBO World Championships and until recently hadn't touched them since.
> 
> I have a CBE on my Bowtech Insanity now, and I really, really like it.  Very light weight and put together well.


That maybe what mine is (check-it)


----------



## MathewsArcher (Jun 15, 2012)

Haven McCowan said:


> CBE is no doubt the best sight for 3D. Axcels windage blocks fall apart way to easy.



Hey I thought you quit,lol. 

The new Axcel's haven't had any trouble with that.


----------



## Cyberone (Jun 15, 2012)

CBE are good sights.  I have 2 of them.


----------



## Brian from GA (Jun 15, 2012)

Now that I know which sight I want help me choose a color....  sorry couldnt resist. I'm CBE all the way but there are several good ones as mentioned


----------



## t8ter (Jun 15, 2012)

The one that only moves when you want it to.


----------



## BowanaLee (Jun 16, 2012)

http://www.archerytalk.com/vb/showthread.php?t=1776039&p=1064359919#post1064359919


----------

